# Probefahrt Alutech Fanes GR. S



## wesone (9. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Da ich mich für das Alutech Fanes interessiere, aber es ja leider keine Möglichkeit die Räder zu testen, suche ich auf diesem Wege Forenuser die im Besitz eine Fanes sind und so nett wären sich ( bzw. ihr Bike ) zu einer kleinen Probefahrt zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Ich selbst komme aus 75177 Pforzheim, wäre schön wenn sich jemand in meiner Nähe finden würde.


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juni 2012)

Wie groß bist Du denn? Die Größenempfehlungen von Alutech passen sehr gut. Für S solltest Du schon <172cm sein. Eine Fanes in M zum ausprobieren findest Du wahrscheinlich auch leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (10. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Ich bin 1,73 cm


----------



## hasardeur (10. Juni 2012)

Dann sollte M passen. Ich liege mit 190cm auch nur knapp im XL-Bereich, die XL Fanes passt aber prima. Das aktuelle Modell soll ja auch kürzere Sattelrohre haben, als die Vorgängerinnen, also würde ich Dir zur M raten.


----------



## wesone (11. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Nach einer Beratung bei Alutech bin ich sicher dass S die richtige Größe ist. 

Würde trotzdem natürlich aber auch gerne ein Fanes in probefahren, um zu sehen ob es generell passt.

Also auch wenn jemand ein Fanes in Größe M hat, und in meiner Nähe wohnt, würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen.

Nachteil beim Fanes ist eindeutig, dass sich die Sattelstütze nicht komplett versenken lässt.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Juni 2012)

wesone schrieb:


> Nachteil beim Fanes ist eindeutig, dass sich die Sattelstütze nicht komplett versenken lässt.



Klappt doch, wieso?


----------



## wesone (12. Juni 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Klappt doch, wieso?




Naja kommt ja auch auf die Länge der Sattelstütze an.

Da ich nen sehr kleinen Rahmen fahren möchte , brauche ich eine dementsprechend lange Überstandhöhe zu bergauffahren.


laut Alutech ( persl. telefonat ) lässt sich die Stütze nicht ganz versenken, da das Sattelrohr zum Zwecke der Stabilität am unteren Ende gebogen ist.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Juni 2012)

Ah, du scheinst dann für deine größe einen extrem kleinen Rahmen fahren zu wollen, denn eigentlich ist der Knick da unten nicht so wirklich relevant, sind ca 5cm vom Sattelrohr, da entscheidet eher wie weit ein Rahmen audgerieben werden kann.


----------



## wesone (12. Juni 2012)

Also laut Aussage von Jü von Alutech lässt die Stütze bis knapp unter die Dämpferanlenkung versenken.


----------



## Moonboot42 (12. Juni 2012)

Jepp, aber die hängt ja auch schon recht tief die Dämpferanlenkung.
http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/FanesEnduro3-GeoChart.pdf

Wenn du eh groß bist wird das doch nicht so wild, weil du ja auch nicht ganz versenken mußt.


----------



## wesone (12. Juni 2012)

Deswegen würde ich es ja gerne probefahren/sitzen um sehen ob das trotzdem passt.

Hoffe es findet sich auf diesem Wege noch jemand, der mich mal probesitzten lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (20. Juni 2012)

Hi,

Wirklich niemand in meiner Nähe mit nem Radl der gesuchten Größe, wo man mal probesitzten könnte ?

Gruss


----------

